# Internet bzw. Computerführerschein?



## Sugarwarlock (17. März 2011)

Hallo!

Mich würde es mal interessieren, was ihr zu einem Internetführerschein sagt.

Ich persönlich finde sowas für angebracht. Wenn man mal überlegt, wie oft Familien im TV massenhaft Geld verloren haben, weil sie einfach Kreditkarten Daten im Internet weiter gegeben haben. Oder wenn ich so in den AppStore gucke... Find my iPhone... In der Beschreibung steht, dass man einen MobileMe Account braucht (der kostet 80€ im jahr). Das App an sich ist kostenlos. Und was steht in den Comments? Ein Stern weil Apple ja die Leute verarscht und das wär ja gar nicht kostenlos... Ich mein... Hallo? Das sind auch sicher die selben Leute, die sich laufend den WoW Account hacken lassen. Oder die auf phishing mails antworten. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man mit einem kleinen Test solche Leute aus dem Internet fernhalten oder ihnen die Augen öffnen. Wie viele Tech Support Menschen würden noch 10 Jahre länger leben, weil sie nicht jeden Tag ne gute Ecke aus dem Tisch beißen müssen... Ich habe echt schonmal erlebt, dass jemand dauern URL's bei YouTube eingegeben hat, weil er nicht verstand, dass er die URL's oben in der großen Leiste eingeben muss... Die Menschen würden sich nicht mehr von diesen "OH IHR COMPUTER IST VERSEUCHT!!!!!!1111oneeleventrollface${:content:}quot; pop-ups verunsichern lassen und bestimmt könnte man so auch ein paar Betrüger aus dem Netz nehmen. Computer sollen von mir aus alle Benutzen.


----------



## Jester (17. März 2011)

Ich habe mal mit "Nein" gestimmt, da ein solcher Führerschein nur ein weiterer Versuch wäre, das Internet regulieren bzw. kontrollieren zu wollen. Und das ist meinen Erfahrungen und meiner Meinung nach unmöglich.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. März 2011)

Gibt's doch längst - ist natürlich keine Pflicht, wäre auch eher bescheuert.
In England gibt's sogar kostenlos für jeden, der Interesse hat, Leitfäden, Broschüren und Programme zur Sicherheit im Internet.


----------



## yves1993 (17. März 2011)

Als Pflicht wäre sowas irgendwie blödsinnig. Bzw um keinem zu nahe zu treten: Unsinnig.

Ich mein würde man überall dort, wo der Mensch sich durch seine eigene Dummheit gefährden kann überwachen bzw verhindern dass er das tut, würde man nur noch das tun...

Ich mein die meisten dieser Dinge sind wirklich heftig... Gegen eine Aufklärung der Dinge spricht ja nichts, aber ich denke das Internet fällt unter "Betreten auf eigene Gefahr"

Meine Meinung.


----------



## The Paladin (17. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gibt's doch längst - ist natürlich keine Pflicht, wäre auch eher bescheuert.
> In England gibt's sogar kostenlos für jeden, der Interesse hat, Leitfäden, Broschüren und Programme zur Sicherheit im Internet.



Ich musste für meinen ECDL 27 Euro pro Modul ausgeben. Ich frage mich immer noch was er mir nützt. Könnt ihr es mir sagen?


----------



## Falathrim (17. März 2011)

Du meinst so wie der Führerschein fürs Auto, dank dem alle Deutschen auf den Verkehr achten und nur nach Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung fahren?


----------



## Asayur (17. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich musste für meinen ECDL 27 Euro pro Modul ausgeben. Ich frage mich immer noch was er mir nützt. Könnt ihr es mir sagen?



Mir hat er auf der Arbeit schon hi und da gute Dienste erwiesen, mit größeren Excel Autotabellen zur Preisberechnung bei vier Variablen pro Bestellung und in der Berufsschule bei
Prospektdesigns, die nur im Word erstellt werden mussten, er kann einen nutzen haben, muss nicht, aber Schaden tut er in meinen Augen nie, jedes Zeugnis einer weiterführenden und
->freiwilligen<- Weiterbildung kann und sollte in Bewerbungsunterlagen Vermerkt werden!


----------



## Carcharoth (17. März 2011)

Höchstens Pflicht wenn man sich irgend nen PC kauft. Wobei das auch wieder umgangen werden kann...
Der Gedanke an sich wär schön, dann würds weniger "Idioten" im Internet geben. 

übrigens... Find my iPhone ist kostenlos. Ich hab keinen mobile.me-Account und bei mir funktionierts problemlos


----------



## ZAM (17. März 2011)

Sowas darf nur jemand fordern, der die Pre-DSL-Zeit aktiv Jahrelang(!) miterlebt hat...


----------



## Tikume (18. März 2011)

Nur weil Du dachtest AOL sei das Internet?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (18. März 2011)

Oh, ja! Was für eine tolle Idee! Bin ich auch voll dafür! 

Dann kann man gleich noch die USK-Angaben für Internetseiten einführen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. März 2011)

Jeder, der am Internet Interesse hat, kann sich innerhalb weniger Tage problemlos einarbeiten. Wer kein Interesse hat, dem hilft auch ein Führerschein nicht mehr - was auch immer damit genau gemeint ist.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. März 2011)

Kein Führerschein aber...

Es gibt für die kleineren das Internet-Seepferdchen. Das finde ich doch ziemlich gut! Ist jetzt nicht direkt ein "Führerschein" aber den kleinen wird doch einwenig beigebracht im Unterricht. Und das find ich auch gut so! Denn viele Eltern beschäftigen sich doch selten bis gar nicht mit dem was ihre Kinder tuen und da man da von aussen nicht viel machen kann, hat hier halt die Schule den "Erzehungsauftrag" übernommen.
Also ich bin nicht direkt für einen Führerschein aber dennoch sollte man den Kindern den Umgang mit dem Internet beibringen.


----------



## Alion (18. März 2011)

Ich bin gegen einen Internetführerschein.

Um mal ein paar vergleiche mit dem Führerschein fürs Auto herzustellen:
Wer ohnen einen Führerschein Auto fährt ist damit eine Gefahr, nicht nur für sich sondern auch für die anderen Verkersteilnehmer.
Wer ohne ausreichend wissen im Internet surft und seine Kerditkarten-nummer an jedes blinkende Popup weiter gibt, das ihm vor die Nase fliegt schadet in erster Linie sich selbst.
Ich würde es allerdings gut finden, wenn man die Kinder über die Gefahren im internet aufklähren würde. Ob das jetzt ist der schule passiert oder ob die Elter das Kind in einen Kurs schicken / es ihm selbst erklähren ist wieder etwas ganz anderes.
Aufklährung ja, aber nicht kontrolle.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sowas darf nur jemand fordern, der die Pre-DSL-Zeit aktiv Jahrelang(!) miterlebt hat...



Ich hatte 2 Jahre ein 56K (oder 65K?) Modem und bin dann direkt auf DSL1k umgestiegen. Zählt das?

Versteift euch bitte nicht so auf den Begriff "Führerschein". War vielleicht falsch gewählt. Sowas wie ein Seepferdchen triffts schon eher. 

Hier ist wieder so ein Ding klick!

Im Endeffekt kann man sich so auch selber Schaden. Und da müsste man doch theoretisch mal ein wenig aufklären, oder? Das wäre ja auch für den einzelnden nicht schwer. Meine Oma hat sich mit 75 oder so ein Buch über Windows XP gekauft, und kann jetzt richtig gut mit ihrem Notebook umgehen. Sie hat ihr WPA2 im Router selber eingerichtet und scheißt die Techniker zusammen, wenn sie meine Oma übern Tisch ziehen wollen =P.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. März 2011)

Ich hab sogar einen Computerführerschein 
Den gabs mal in der Schule wenn man den PC Kurs erfolgreich absolviert hat ^^


----------



## ThoWeib (18. März 2011)

[X] Dagegen

So sehr es einem stinkt, aber man kann die Leute nicht vor sich selber schützen. Ein "Führerschein" nützt nichts, wenn die Leute anschließend blind und taub auf alles hämmern, was ihnen vor den Mauszeiger kommt. Das schließt die Anwesenden ein: wer von uns kann sich daran erinnern, was die letzte UAC-Abfrage (sofern jemand Windows Vista oder 7 einsetzt) eigentlich wollte? Und wenn wir, die wir ja halbwegs an der Materie dran lang blicken, dabei versagen, was bitte soll Lieschen Müller dann tun?



> Ich würde es allerdings gut finden, wenn man die Kinder über die Gefahren im internet aufklähren würde. Ob das jetzt ist der schule passiert oder ob die Elter das Kind in einen Kurs schicken / es ihm selbst erklähren ist wieder etwas ganz anderes.


Zustimmung. Wobei ich da die Reihenfolge "Eltern, Schule, Kurs" als einzig richtige sehen würde: wenn schon die Eltern keinen Plan haben, dann wird's bei den Kindern nicht besser laufen, gleich, ob die Schule daran arbeitet oder nicht. Der "Einfluß" der Eltern ist der stärkere.
Mal davon ab, das ein Kind vor einem gewissen Alter IMHO nix vor einem Computer verloren hat, und dann erstmal die "Mama/Papa sitzt daneben"-Phase folgt, bevor das liebe Kind alleine die die Welt darf. Man schickt sein Kind ja auch nicht durch die Stadt zu Oma, kaum das es laufen kann.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich musste für meinen ECDL 27 Euro pro Modul ausgeben. Ich frage mich immer noch was er mir nützt. Könnt ihr es mir sagen?



Stichwort Bewerbungen.
Wenn da erstmal der Poweruser von den 4 Advanced-Dinger drauf steht, macht das Eindruck.


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Stichwort Bewerbungen.
> Wenn da erstmal der Poweruser von den 4 Advanced-Dinger drauf steht, macht das Eindruck.





Bei wem? *g*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sowas darf nur jemand fordern, der die Pre-DSL-Zeit aktiv Jahrelang(!) miterlebt hat...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. März 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Noobquatsch*




Das Bild stammt von einem Kind, dass sich ärgerte erst nach der Einführung von DSL vom Internet gehört zu haben.


----------



## L0wki (18. März 2011)

Da ich beruflich mit Internet zu tun habe kann ich nur laut sagen JAAAAA!!!!. Oft fragen mich Kunden z.b. Was ist denn ein Browser Oder wie öffne ich den. Oder wo finde ich die Adresszeile Das sind so Momente wo ich am liebsten den Tisch aufessen würde. Auch geil isch hab keine Adresszeile. Internetführerschein oder besser noch Computerführerschein sollte plficht sein vorher sollte man keinen Computer kaufen dürfen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. März 2011)

Allein schon Leute die unbesonnen im Internet surfen, jeden Mist anklicken und sich dann wundern, dass sich auf dem Computer befundenen Daten plötzlich das Licht zur restlichen Welt erblickt haben sind das beste Beispiel für den Internetführerschein.

Aber bevor wir so anfangen lasst uns doch ersteinmal das Chaos des wahren Lebens unter Kontrolle bringen...
Wie schauts mit dem Elternführerschein aus? 
Alkohol nur noch mit einem positiven, psychologischen Atest und der Gewissheit, dass man unter Alkoholeinfluss nicht das Potential besitzt zerstörerisch bzw. gewaltätig zu werden.


----------



## Casp (18. März 2011)

Wie lächerlich. Du willst ernsthaft anderen Menschen vorschreiben, wie sie sich verhalten sollen und was sie dürfen bzw. nicht dürfen? Mit welcher Begründung? Sie könnten sich einen Virus fangen, einen Vertrag abschließen usw.? Wie wär's denn mit einem Einkauf-Führerschein, schließlich könnten sich arme Menschen viel zu viel kaufen (sieht man ja auch ständig im TV!) oder billige Fälschungen.

Einfach mehr "Aufklärung" betreiben, aber nicht verpflichtend.


----------



## Bloodletting (18. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei wem? *g*



Bei denen, die das googeln und dann denken "Ouh, ein Office-Profi!"

EDIT: Zumal das Zertifikat auch Eindruck schindet. Ok, da könnte "Power-Arschkriecher" draufstehen, aber Zertifikat ist Zertifikat und füllt die Bewerbung.


----------



## Konov (19. März 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Einfach mehr "Aufklärung" betreiben, aber nicht verpflichtend.




Genau, aber reden wir nicht davon gerade?
Ein "Internet-Führerschein" klingt immer so, als MÜSSTE es zwingend jeder machen um überhaupt Zugang zu bekommen.

Das ist natürlich Blödsinn. Aber als Starthilfe für Leute die keine Ahnung haben, absolut sinnvoll.
Natürlich völlig optional. Niemand sollte dazu gezwungen werden.


----------



## demoscha (19. März 2011)

wenn dann sollte es erstmal einen meinungsäußerungsführerschein extra nur für buffeduser geben. vieleicht gibts dann weniger so dämliche umfragen!


----------



## Carcharoth (19. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen einen Internetführerschein.
> 
> Um mal ein paar vergleiche mit dem Führerschein fürs Auto herzustellen:
> Wer ohnen einen Führerschein Auto fährt ist damit eine Gefahr, nicht nur für sich sondern auch für die anderen Verkersteilnehmer.
> ...



Du vergisst da etwas... wer Viren auf seinen Rechner lädt und seinen PC zu nem Zombie in einem Botnetz werden lässt, ist auch eine Gefahr für andere.




Bloodletting schrieb:


> Stichwort Bewerbungen.
> Wenn da erstmal der Poweruser von den 4 Advanced-Dinger drauf steht, macht das Eindruck.



BWAHAHHA! Als ob. Glaub mir, das Ding bringt garnix. Das ist einfach nur n zusätzliches Blatt im Bewerbungsbogen das ignoriert wird.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. März 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> BWAHAHHA! Als ob. Glaub mir, das Ding bringt garnix. Das ist einfach nur n zusätzliches Blatt im Bewerbungsbogen das ignoriert wird.



Eben. Bei jeder Bewerbung auf jeden 08/15-Bürojob wird mittlerweile davon ausgegangen, dass man die üblichen Office-Anwendungen und etwas Web-Recherche ganz einfach drauf hat. Als potenzielle Bürohilfskraft kann man so einen Computerführerschein schon mal als Nachweis präsentieren, aber sonst? Wofür denn? In der IT-Branche? "Herr Kowalski, sie haben zwar nur einen 3,5er Hauptschulabschluss, aber dieses Zertifikat hat mich voll überzeugt!"

Natürlich züchtet die Industrie massenweise DAUs nach. Bei uns läuft grad im TV ein Werbespot für eine Computer-Kette: "Toshiba Laptop in vielen verschiedenen Farben mit 640GB Festplatte für nur 379 Pfund!" Aha. Welche Information erhalte ich hier? Dass ich mich bei meinen Porno-Downloads zurückhalten muss? Und was noch? Auf Wunsch bekomme ich das Teil vermutlich in lila. Und wenn man die Geräte inzwischen so präsentieren und anscheinend auch verkaufen kann, erklärt sich der Rest doch völlig von selbst. Systemspezifikationen? Wie schnell ist das Teil, was kann es, was hält es aus...? Scheißegal - es ist bunt und hat eine Festplatte!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (19. März 2011)

ECDL = M$-Produktschulung - sonst nix


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich musste für meinen ECDL 27 Euro pro Modul ausgeben. Ich frage mich immer noch was er mir nützt. Könnt ihr es mir sagen?



Das kommt dadrauf an, wo du dich bewirbst. Wenn der Fritze vor dir Wirtschaftsinformatik studiert hat, macht das wahrscheinlich Eindruck. Wenn der Mann vor dir aber eigentlich Elektrotechniker ist und ne Umschulung gemacht hat und eigentlich an den Wochenenden seine Zeit mit ASM und C auf Mikrocontrollern oder DOS (wenns ganz hart kommt UNIX) verbracht hat, dann hast du schon leichte Probleme wenn du nicht mit deinen C Kenntnissen im Bewerbungsgespräch anfängst und über deinen aus langeweile geschriebenen Compiler auf deinen eigenen Linux Patch kommst.

Bild hier wird zwar das HR department erwähnt, aber Wirtschaftsinformatiker sind sicher auch so.




L0wki schrieb:


> Da ich beruflich mit Internet zu tun habe kann ich nur laut sagen JAAAAA!!!!. Oft fragen mich Kunden z.b. Was ist denn ein Browser Oder wie öffne ich den. Oder wo finde ich die Adresszeile Das sind so Momente wo ich am liebsten den Tisch aufessen würde. Auch geil isch hab keine Adresszeile. Internetführerschein oder besser noch Computerführerschein sollte plficht sein vorher sollte man keinen Computer kaufen dürfen.



Auch lustig ist das, wenn man als "Nerd" oder "Geek" von Freunden, Nachbarn oder Familie zum Computerreparieren "verdonnert" wird und dann können die Leute einem nicht mal Zeigen, was sie denn wie kaputt gemacht haben.

Vielleicht sollte man so einen "Class A" oder "Professional" Führerschein für Server rausgeben. Will gar nicht wissen wie viele Server im Internet amok laufen...


----------



## Neritia (22. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich musste für meinen ECDL 27 Euro pro Modul ausgeben. Ich frage mich immer noch was er mir nützt. Könnt ihr es mir sagen?



Dass du alle MS Produkte aufzählen kannst und im Grundprinzip weißt was sie machen xD was es dir wirklich bringt Nichts XD

Ich hab ihn selbst gemacht während der Schulzeit (15-19), wobei ne ich hab dann irgendwann abgebrochen  da ich den ganzen scheiß a.k.a. wie schreiben wir das wort jetzt fett, oder was ist die Hardware, eh schon seit der grundschule kannte XD dadurch war ich im kurs selbst total gelangweilt und habe während dessen immer irgendeinen müll gemacht XD 

zum Thema:
ich finde was passender als ein Führerschein ist, ist ein Medienkompetenztraining, doch wer würde soetwas FREIWILLIG schon besuchen? -.-

edit: Führerschein NEIN
lg


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Auch lustig ist das, wenn man als "Nerd" oder "Geek" von Freunden, Nachbarn oder Familie zum Computerreparieren "verdonnert" wird und dann können die Leute einem nicht mal Zeigen, was sie denn wie kaputt gemacht haben.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man so einen "Class A" oder "Professional" Führerschein für Server rausgeben. Will gar nicht wissen wie viele Server im Internet amok laufen...



Ein Führerschein zum Sozialverhalten wäre wohl eher angebracht...

Wie oft werden Computerfreaks (positiver Begriff in diesem Fall) als "Nerds" bezeichnet und ernten nur Unverständnis für ihre Hobbys?
Man sollte allen Menschen gleich unbefangen begegnen. Dafür einen "Führerschein" zu entwickeln, wäre mal ne sinnvolle Sache.


----------



## Neritia (22. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein Führerschein zum Sozialverhalten wäre wohl eher angebracht...
> 
> Wie oft werden Computerfreaks (positiver Begriff in diesem Fall) als "Nerds" bezeichnet und ernten nur Unverständnis für ihre Hobbys?
> Man sollte allen Menschen gleich unbefangen begegnen. Dafür einen "Führerschein" zu entwickeln, wäre mal ne sinnvolle Sache.



so auf die Art: wenn du den schein ned hast darfst ned vor die türe und mit menschen reden xD


----------



## Potpotom (23. März 2011)

Ich wäre dafür... dass Webseiten inhaltlich geprüft werden und beispielsweise eine Altersangabe (FSK wenn ihr so wollt) direkt beim Suchen verarbeitet wird.

Wenn ich mit meiner Kleinen am Rechner sitze und mir mit ihr irgendwas anschauen möchte kommt teilweise ein Mist zum Vorschein... neulich suchte ich ein Kinderlied, als ich es öffnete ging es um Verdauungsprodukte die man isst. Also nee - gerade YouTube etc. sollte sowas wie eine Kontrolle reinbringen, nicht nur ob Urheberrechte verletzt werden. 

EDIT: Ja, heute suche ich Sachen alleine und lege sie in die Favoriten...


----------



## Topedope (23. März 2011)

Bei dem Gedanken einen Internetführerschein zu machen, fallen mir zwei wahrscheinliche Probleme auf:

1. Wie soll der Führerschein gemacht werden? Online? Dann weiss ich nicht ob die Leute die ihn wirklich brauchen überhaupt so weit kommen.

2. Ich befürchte das, sobald ein Internetführerschein eingeführt wird, bei einer entsprechenden Suche, es mindestens ein dutzend zwielichtige Hinweise geben wird, um diesen Führerschein ganz einfach zu bekommen, man dabei noch etwas ganz tolles gewinnen kann, und natürlich überhaupt kein Abo oder so abschliesst dafür. 
Sprich es wird versucht werden die Leute die ihn machen wollen gnadenlos über den Tisch zu ziehen, un da diese Leute im Normalfall auch diejenigen sind, die ihn brauchen, wird das für die armen unglücklicher Weise sehr unangenehm.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (24. März 2011)

Topedope schrieb:


> Bei dem Gedanken einen Internetführerschein zu machen, fallen mir zwei wahrscheinliche Probleme auf:
> 
> 1. Wie soll der Führerschein gemacht werden? Online? Dann weiss ich nicht ob die Leute die ihn wirklich brauchen überhaupt so weit kommen.
> 
> ...



zu 1.) Wie der KFZ-Führerschein.
zu 2.) Genau aus dem Grund soll es den Führerschein geben. Damit sowas nicht passiert.


----------



## Aki†A (27. März 2011)

alle reden hier davon es wäre gut, wenn es internet-kurse geben würde(also so einführungskurse darum gehts ja hier  ). aber solche kurse gibt es doch schon... und wenn es nur im internet selbst is, aber vorhanden sind sie!

wer so einen nicht findet, imformiert sich bei bekannten und wer das nicht tut und trozdem wild auf alles klickt was erscheint, *ohne es sich vorher durchzulesen*, ist selbst schuld 

und phishing-mails, als beispiel, bekommt man ja auch nich ohne grund. wer dann auch noch alles ausfüllt hat es fast schon verdient und hat was fürs leben gelernt kleine kinder fassen ja auch nur einmal an nen heißen herd

von daher: internet"führerschein" is unnötig. wer sich nicht informiert und dann in die falle tappt, ist(ich habs jetzt schon paarmal gesagt ^^) selbst schuld! wenn man einfach irgendwo was kauft und nen andere händler es halb so teuer verkauft, darf man sich auch nich beschweren, dass einem das nicht gesagt wurde


----------



## Topedope (28. März 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> zu 1.) Wie der KFZ-Führerschein.
> zu 2.) Genau aus dem Grund soll es den Führerschein geben. Damit sowas nicht passiert.




zu zu 1.
Also in Stationären Internetfahrschulen, wo nach einigen Theorie- und Praxisstunden eine entsprechende Prüfgung abgelegt wird?!
Klingt für den Nutzen ziemlich Kostenintensiv, und wäre wohl eher ziemlich abschreckend das Procedere.

zu zu 2.
Da gebe cih dir prinzipell Recht. Doch sehe ich die Problematik generell eher dort, das es weniger darum gehen sollte, das man dahingehend informiert wird, wie man sich selbst vor schwarzen Schafen schütz, denn dafür zu sorgen, das diese schwearzen Schafe einfach nicht mehr agieren können.
In diesen Zusammenhang gehört miener meinung nach die "grandiose" Idee unserer herzallerliebsten Verbraucherschutzministerin, ein Forum einzurichten, in welchem sich die Verbraucher über Firmen beklagen können, das diese sich an die geltenden Gesetzte halten.

Oder um wieder den Vergleich zum Strassenverkehr zu nehmen:
Die Polizei hält keiner Raser und Drängler mehr an, sondern vernünftig fahrende Autofahrer, um ihnen zu erklären wie sie sich bei Auftauchen eines Dränglers oder Rasers zu verhalten haben.


Mfg


----------

